

AMD and ARM Collaborate to Build 64-bit ARM-based Processors - pdknsk
http://www.amd.com/us/aboutamd/newsroom/Pages/presspage2012Oct29.aspx

======
Breakthrough
Now _this_ is some interesting stuff. I wonder if they have any plans to make
a dual instruction-set processor that can run both x86 and ARM-based operating
systems... That's the kind of crazy design that just might work ;)

(Aside: I wonder if it's possible to have one processor core with an ARM
instruction set, and another with x86 - obviously, reading from different
[segmented] memory locations, albeit simultaneously)

------
spullara
In related news, RedHat is starting an OpenJDK project to port the JVM to ARM.
Oracle has an implementation but it hasn't been open sourced (yet?).

------
pdknsk
You can cancel the password prompt, it's only for a single logo on the page,
strangely enough.

------
vladikoff
This is exciting news right? AMD might get back on track AND more ARM for
everyone!

